
Towards Multiverse Databases [pdf] - godelmachine
https://people.csail.mit.edu/malte/pub/papers/2019-hotos-multiversedb.pdf
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20200127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20200127)
for a recent discussion

------
godelmachine
I don’t understand why this was marked dupe.

HN guidelines clearly say that the most original publication should be
submitted.

In the comment below by _headalgorithm_ , I have been directed towards a
review of the original paper, only because it has spawned a discussion thread.

